# January - Slim for 2009! month one!



## Drazic<3

Hey Dieting to TTC ladies, and welcome to month one of the big diet!

I thought id post a few good websites which might be helpful :)

- Original thread, for blinkies and names!
-  Tesco diets, for free BMI calculator 
- National Institute of health BMI calculator 
- Calorie counter 
- Livejournal (for online diaries) 
- Back up calorie counter! (works better in IE than FF)
- Exercising with baby  Thanks Jen :)

I dont mean to take over this whole thing! If anyone has any ideas, suggestions or whatever, go for it! This is our diet for all of us, and for our future LO's. 

As discussed in the original thread, the weigh in dates are as follows;
- 7th Jan
- 14th Jan
- 21st Jan
- 28th Jan

Of course, these are flexible. Just provisional dates to work around. 

Ohhh, and whilst im here, weightwatchers are doing 2 weeks for free right now, might be helpful to some for kick starting the diet, or to see if its helpful for you at all. 

Good luck girls!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Do you think i could be really cheeky, go to weightwatchers for 2 weeks, get the freebies/books etc, and then leave? What do you get when you join? 

Also, i know it's kinda faddy but i'm thinking of doing the special k two week challenge first too, just to kick start. They have an online thingy that i'm doing at the minute. Once i've done it i'll edit with a link if it's any good xx


----------



## Drazic<3

The special K diet is good to get into the swing of things, but i was amazed how little 100gms of cereal actually is. :rofl: The website is new though, let us know how it goes :)

The free trial is for the online version, so im not sure what you will get, if anything. I think im going to sign up tomorrow (after the dreaded weigh) and see whether its worth it or not.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Ah, fair enough. I might go on and have a look. Basically this special K thing will give you a meal plan for 2 weeks, where 2 of the meals are special K. 

https://www.kelloggs.co.uk/whatson/specialk/shapemate/home.aspx

xx


----------



## eclipse

you go, girls!!! *as I eat my cheesesteak and drink my Dr. Pepper* :rofl:
Actually, once New Year's starts for me, since I've basically lived at work, I'm going to make a concerted effort. I wish there were sites dedicated to 3rd shift employees trying to diet, because it really is difficult. But I will start as soon as I get off work this morning! Go team!!! :D


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Going to try to get to the swimming pool today !!!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I am going to be asking thick questions while doing this !!!!!!! 

Is tinned fruit ok as long as it is in own juice ??? obviously fresh is better but for something different ??


----------



## toffee87

My biggest thing is finding the motivation to do some flippin exercise! lol.


----------



## bigbelly2

hey laaaaaaaaadies..

i was meant to start today but there are too many temptations in my way!! quick run down..i started sw (slimming world) oct 27th with 70lbs to loose!! lost 22lb by dec 22nd was doin fab put 3.5lb on over xmas....next weigh in mon so i hav to restart i MUST i NEED to if i am to ttc in SEPT or i will explode...

good luck everyone

h x


----------



## Drazic<3

Mrs Doddy said:


> I am going to be asking thick questions while doing this !!!!!!!
> 
> Is tinned fruit ok as long as it is in own juice ??? obviously fresh is better but for something different ??

No questions are stupid questions. In my past life with an ed, i got pretty good at knowing all things calories, so im happy to help where i can :rofl:

Tinned fruit is great but as you said, go for tinned fruit in juice or water, as the syrup has loads of extra calories and sugars.

Im so pleased everyone is up for it. Hayley, you have done amazingly! such an inspiration!!!. Im even heavier than i thought i was :(, but im not going to beat myself up about it, just going to go for it :D


----------



## jen1604

Just wondered,have any of us done any of the Carmen Electra workout dvds?I heard theyre quite good and theyre dead cheap on Amazon.xx


----------



## princess_x0

I did the special K diet it was pretty good lost 7 ibs in 10 days but i've gone right off cornflakes now lol xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Carmen Electra? Havent tried that one. I have a list of new ones to go through, and as i do ill post about them. Maybe others could do the same? Im going to do the bellydancing workout today, if i can get the OH out the way so he doesnt take the p! Ill post about it later. Also, i will be doing the tidy the house and take down the xmas decorations workout :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

I too will be doing that work out (the tidying one,not the belly dancing one)
Posting about our exercise Dvds sounds good.Ive ordered one of the Carmen Electra ones and I'm planning to put Ophelia in her bouncer and let her watch me exercise...lucky girl!Not!xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Ive had enough now...



....am i slim yet?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i want to do this but
got to many sweets and crap around still from xmas lol
i dont have any scales at the moment.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Will just kinda repeat what i already posted in the right place. I'm doing crap so far, not been able to start because everyone else in the house is ill, and so there's only crap food in. Once i get to go shopping then i'll be able to start xx


----------



## Drazic<3

yeah, that sucks Katy. We have bugger all food in here. Im going to go to asda tomorrow and stock up on my favourite diet foods;
- Asda diet range strawberry mousse <3
- Crackerbread
- sugar free veggie jelly
- salad
- Weight watchers mini cheesecakes
- Quorn cottage pie.

I just did the 'Temple of Jehan Ultimate Belly dance workout' - I should of realised by the term 'ultimate' rather than 'beginner' , that you might need some experience of belly dancing first! Most of it i could follow, but im glad i waited for OH to go to work because i think i looked like a complete idiot :rofl: Not the most exasperating or sweat provoking workout ever, but i can feel it in my muscles now im sat back down! (but that could be that ive torn something doing it wrong :dohh: )


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:rofl: Hope you haven't pulled anything!

I'm probs gonna buy myself a new workout dvd tomorrow, i've lost mine. Hopefully be getting some healthier food in soon so i can start properly. xx


----------



## princess_x0

Drazic<3 said:


> Ive had enough now...
> 
> 
> 
> ....am i slim yet?

ditto?
I'd love to wake up tomorrow two stone lighter..
ANYONE HAVE A MAGIC WAND?


----------



## princess_x0

Today I have done bloody marvelous:
Toast, salt&vinegar hula hoops (they are my weakness) & the last mincepie for brunch
KFC for dinner
Sweets from my stocking and half a packet of fishy nik-naks, ew they were gross.
:rofl:
BUT I did walk like 2 miles to the bank :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

princess_x0 said:


> Today I have done bloody marvelous:
> Toast, salt&vinegar hula hoops (they are my weakness) & the last mincepie for brunch
> KFC for dinner
> Sweets from my stocking and half a packet of fishy nik-naks, ew they were gross.
> :rofl:
> BUT I did walk like 2 miles to the bank :rofl:

Sounds like me today i have had:

A chocolate car
Chicken dippers and waffles
Probably to be followed by ben and jerrys at some stage :blush:

Ooops xx


----------



## Drazic<3

i posted my intake in my food diary on LJ, but i mainly had toast because we have nothing in, oh.. and a slim-a-soup and my last advent chocolate. Calcs in at just under 1200 cals, alright, but hardly any decent nutritional value!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I find it really hard to workout the calories in stuff. It just seems to be impossible to find the info xx


----------



## Welsh_mum_to_b

Im sat drinkin my last beer tonght thn tomoz im goin on a diet called lighterlife. you actually eat nothing but milkshakes and water!! i have done it beofre and lost 6 stone! the day i gave up was the day i got pregnant lol, bless me tho i only had another 1 stone to loose, now i have to start all over again almost lol. never mind, got gorgeous Ellas to show for it but i shouldnt have gone so mad durin the pregnacy. my view was tho, dieted right up until the day i found out, then will be dieting afterwards so eat what you like! fingers crossed i pull it off again! good luck to you all too :hug::hugs:
xxx


----------



## toffee87

Hehehe, I was doing well. Had cereal for breaky. The pea and ham soup, some fruit for lunch. Then at work (subway) I had the veggie patty on brown bread with loads of salad. Then I let myself down lol. At 11pm me and bf got a pizza lol! Hmmmm it was good though hehe.

I have a tip peeps. Soup!! They are SO easy to make. Trust me I'm no chef, but I make them. You can put loads of veg in, veg stock and a touch of cream(low fat if you want) and they are nice, filling and healthy! 

For lunch's veggie wraps/cooked meat with salad. You can get wheat ones! 

Make sure you switch to brown pasta and rice! 

Oooh and smoothies. However, don't have too much fruit (no more than 2 per smoothie) as fructose just is sugar, and too much is bad! Gordon Ramsey showed how smoothies can be very bad if you put too much in. Yet, they are good and very easy. Just need a blender. I put banana and an apple in, and the banana often dominates the flavour! I fill it up with milk (skimmed or semi). So not only are you getting 2 of your 5 a day, you're getting calcium as well :D|

Oooops, sorry for the essay lol.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Welsh_mum_to_b said:


> Im sat drinkin my last beer tonght thn tomoz im goin on a diet called lighterlife. you actually eat nothing but milkshakes and water!! i have done it beofre and lost 6 stone! the day i gave up was the day i got pregnant lol, bless me tho i only had another 1 stone to loose, now i have to start all over again almost lol. never mind, got gorgeous Ellas to show for it but i shouldnt have gone so mad durin the pregnacy. my view was tho, dieted right up until the day i found out, then will be dieting afterwards so eat what you like! fingers crossed i pull it off again! good luck to you all too :hug::hugs:
> xxx

How expensive is lighter life? It looks quite good but i bet it costs a bomb. 

Broody- thanks for the tips :) xx


----------



## LeaArr

katy said:


> I find it really hard to workout the calories in stuff. It just seems to be impossible to find the info xx

www.thedailyplate.com

They have a bunch of common foods with all the nutritional information.


----------



## jen1604

Drazic are you also a veggie?How much do we have in common?!?!?I'm beginning to be a bit freaked out :rofl:



katy said:


> Probably to be followed by ben and jerrys at some stage :blush:
> 
> Ooops xx

I also accidentally hit the Ben n Jerrys last night but it was frozen yogurt
I have a feeling all the sugar in that might be just as bad for you.

But I've stocked up on my Sainsburys Cup A Soup (3 boxes for £2) and I'm pretty positive that I'm going to do *amazing* today xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Jen, yep im a veggie too :D I loveee those subway veggie patties, there like nothing ive tried before. Soooo yummy. 

I wanted to go on lighterlife, because you get all your 'food' for a week and you lose weight so quickly, but its £66 a week! I well couldnt afford that. Plus, you need a doctors evaulation before you start, so with my history im 90% sure they wouldnt let me. Ohh well, looks amazing if you can though. Once you go into ketosis, you lose weight hand over fist. 

Dont worry girls that have had a few first day slip ups! It takes while to get back into it. Im super chuffed because in the first day i have lost 3lbs! But i think thats because of being on (tmi sorry) so holding water weight, and just the change from literally not eating so much, but its make me feel more positive!

On another note, my muscles really ache after that belly dancing video! Even if i didnt feel like it at the time and looked more like a gyrating football hooligan than a belly dancer.


----------



## toffee87

Well done on the weight loss :)

I'm eating well today!

Cup of tea (no sugar)
Cereal

For lunch:
https://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o364/jenmakin/SDC10188.jpg
Home made banana Milkshake!


----------



## Drazic<3

put some quorn on that instead and it looks delicious!! Good luck today broody :)


----------



## jen1604

Seconded.That looks yummy!!I've just had an extra thick asparagus cup a soup for lunch.111 calories!Looks like we're doing well today so far!Woop woop x


----------



## Drazic<3

Ive had a slice of toast and a banana, going to get to asda now the OH is awake (he isnt just lazy, he works nights. lol) and get some yummy healthy food in :)


----------



## toffee87

Only problem is, I'm STILL hungry. I'm at work at 4, work around food and don't want to want cookies! Argh, this is what I get for trying. Any ideas of snacks I could take it that help keep the hunger away?


----------



## jen1604

carrots and houmous if you have it?wholemeal toast?xx


----------



## toffee87

Thanks :)

I had a yoghurt and another tea! Hopefully that will push me on


----------



## aimee-lou

Is it too late for me to join?

I have about 10lbs to lose as my ideal weight is 9st 10lb and at the moment I'm somewhere at the 10st 6-7lb 

Hubby and I are both going to do the special K thing for 2 weeks (not really looking forward to it but never eat cereal normally lol - taking packed lunches as we both work funny jobs without access to sit down meals - so we're hoping to lose at least half of our totals....he has to lose 1st 4lb so between us 2st. 

2 weeks from Monday is the 19th January and I'm due to test on the 23rd so maybe all my hard work will pay off?! :blush:

Thanks ladies for the inspiration and I will weigh me and Hubby in on the 7th as requested :happydance:


----------



## jen1604

Hi aimee-lou!!The more the merrier.We started on january 2nd so you're only a day behind us!In the original thread on this (there is a link on 1st page) we did mini-profiles so you might want to copy paste somoeone elses profile and fill in your own details and stuff xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Name: Aimee-Lou

Age: 25

Height: 5ft 4

Weight (optional):10 st 6lb

BMI: 25.6 so slightly overweight

Target weight loss: 10lb so that my BMI is 24

Reason for losing weight: General health, fit into clothes, TTC

Weakness's: Pizza, Fish and Chips 

Type of exercise: Walk dog for 1hour every day. 

Also taking part is:-

Name: MrAimee-Lou

Age: 24

Height: 6ft 2

Weight (optional):about 15 st

BMI: 24.5 so just on the cusp

Target weight loss: 1st

Reason for losing weight: General health, losing weight just generally.

Weakness's: Fast Food of any description, Crisps

Type of exercise: Don't know....through work a lot of walking. 

Looking forward to the challenge!


----------



## Drazic<3

hey aimee-lou, like jen said, the more the merrier!

I found the BEST snack today. OMG, i had to actually rush back from tescos to share;
I found the best thing EVER at Asda, Skinny cow ice creams! they are SO yummy, i ate one in the freezing outside Asda. They have them on special offer, £1 for 3. They are not stupidly tiny either, they are magnum sized, triple chocolate ice creams! Feel SO naughty but really low in cals - 87! with around 1gm of fat! thats stupid low. They saved me today. You girls HAVE to try, so yum. Oh, they had mint choc chip too.

Im doing alright today. Walked a mile to asda and back, plus carried £70 worth of shopping back with us, so knackered now. Need to try and do another dvd tonight, but feeling super lazy. Not babysitting anymore either, the parents are ill.


----------



## haaza123

:wave:,
Can i join your little dieting group, im on a break from TTC although im not using anything either:blush: if it happens, then it happens. Lost four :baby: in the last year:cry:. Im waiting to get a refferal from hospital so thought i'll try to lose as much weight as i can. Started my diet on New Years Day, i've kinda been doing really well but tommorrow im going to a lunch party (so probably going to stuff myself).

:hug:


----------



## LeaArr

I am starting officially on Monday. I am giving myself the weekend, then it's back to the gym and back on the GI diet.


----------



## Caroline

DON'T BUY THE MINT ONES, they are nowherenear as scrummy as the choc ones.

I too might try the special K diet I lost about 6lbs b4 to try & kick start things, but i can only do it for a week max.

I'm gonna start by cutting down on portin sizes & not snacking on rubbish on a night. Am also gonna try & do 30 mins on dance mat every night once littlies are in bed.

Weighed myself @ MIL's this am & weighed 11st 9 so will double check it on Mon on own scales. 

I will weigh in every Sun.


----------



## Drazic<3

Hazza, of course you can hun. Im so sorry to hear of your losses :hugs:


----------



## haaza123

Thanks i'll do my profile on monday
xxx


----------



## lauraloo24

LeaArr said:


> I am starting officially on Monday. I am giving myself the weekend, then it's back to the gym and back on the GI diet.

Ditto. I was meant to start on Thursday, and actually did ok. Then Friday was awful, and yesterday my parents visited and we went out for an Indian last night.So gonna start officially tomorrow as going back to work then so should be less temptation to eat naughty things,and also going to the gym tomorrow as well.


----------



## toffee87

I had skinny cow tub of ice cream last night, it wasn't that good, but I have tried the ones on sticks and they are GOOD :D


----------



## Mynx

I've been bad!!!
I have to admit I havent been doing that well! Witchipoo is visiting atm and has given me no end of grief and pain so I've been eating stuff I shouldnt! (Just polished off a bacon sarnie :( ... but it was yummy!) I've been pretty energetic this weekend tho cos I took down the Xmas decorations and spent the rest of the day cleaning and washing, so I dont feel too guilty!

I'm having a lovely healthy chicken stir fry tonight for dinner and as of tomorrow, no more cherry coke! The last time I gave up cherry coke/pepsi/coke and cut down on booze I lost LOADS of weight so I'm hoping that will happen again altho I will be cutting down on food portions and snacks. Fingers crossed I can at least make a good start lol!


----------



## Drazic<3

good luck Mynx!

I LOVE those skinny cow sticks Jen! According to the website, they do strawberry ones which are 60cals, mint choc chip and toffee ones! In america, they have ice cream sandwiches and chocolate dippers for under 100 cals! I would so eat them all the time, if they had them here. In fact, i might have the last one now for lunch. >.<


----------



## toffee87

Drazix<3, I noticed you're from Norfolk. I want to do my teacher training in Norwich. I tried for the history teacher training course, and history is too competative. So I'm now applying to do a PGCE in RE! Lincoln is my first choice, just cause it's slightly cheaper to live in! I loved Norwich when I had my interview there though :) 

I noticed in tesco's that there are weight watchers cheesecakes and other puds! 

I've been good today, I wanted a cookie but took a nut bar in instead! Had wheatabix for breakie with a go ahead fruit bar (68cals per slice) and juice. Then chicken sarnie at work, I did eat a 2nd one with veggie pattie but they are both low in fat. And I have loads of salad. Then for tea, I had mums roast with lots of veg. I'm gonna have fruit salad and ice cream for pudding in a bit. I know the ice cream isn't good, but I won't have too much. 

As my Aunty says "Everything in moderation, including moderation" hehehehe.


----------



## Pinkgirl

ARHHHH 
i want to start but i still have soooooooooooooooooo much chocolate left over from xmas!!! makes the tempation so much harder! Also Lots of things going on in my hea at the moment and often need a sugar rush! feel bad

Go back to work tomorrow so hoping this wakes me up a little!! lol

Well done to the rest of you girles
xx


----------



## toffee87

I hate PMS. I'm CONSTANTLY hungry!!!! I made a slip up :-( packet of crisps and a few chocies. I'm honestly so hungry. As soon as I get on my period, I don't eat much for 3 days. I think it's my body's way of stocking up lol. I am doing exercise tomorrow though


----------



## Drazic<3

hey, your all going really well :) 

I did the Bollywood workout today which was pretty boring actually, and confusing at times. Most of it was pretty tame except for the stretches in the middle. I think ill do something with good cardio tomorrow, get my heart going. lol. Maybe Jordan, that one is lethal. I dont really feel like ive done a work out, bit rubbish really!

Yeah, i do live in Norfolk, im in my third year at UEA in Norwich. Are you thinking of studying there still if you dont get in at Lincoln? That would be so cool if you moved up here, we could babysit for each other!


----------



## toffee87

Oooh cool, what you studying? I'd like to study there, but it is a good uni and so there'll be more competition! I do have a 2:1, but not naturally brainy!


----------



## Drazic<3

I was studying philosophy and politics, but changed at the beginning of the third year to politics. I would be over the moon with a 2:1! Im just about pulling a 2:1, but one duff grade this sem and its game over >.< Norwich is a lovely city, genuinely. And the UEA is cool, i enjoy it there.


----------



## toffee87

Yeah, I got 63 over all! Mostly got late 50's, early 60's, but did really well in my dissertation so that pulled it up :D 

Norwich is so far from here, I had to book a travel lodge last time. Planning to do it cheaper if I get an interview for RE hehe.


----------



## Drazic<3

Norwich seems to be really far from everything, thats the only downside. Travel. Getting to london is a bit of a nightmare if you dont book it in advance. I live in Yarmouth, about 25 miles away but its only 40 odd mins on the coach. You could always crash at mine if that isnt weird, only got a tiny flat but it will save you the money.


----------



## toffee87

Awwww, thank you! that's very sweet of you :) I'll let you know what goes on :) xxx


----------



## eclipse

crap. I was doing so well today, then I came to work. I got here at 8:30pm my new schedule time, and I just ate a donut without even thinking about it. Otherwise, done really well today, but not eating enough. This morning I had a few baked crackers, some colby cheese slices and an apple and banana, split with Liam. Hmmm, now that I think about it, I didn't do too well today, because I had 4 taquitos for lunch, and like 3 Dr.Peppers and working on a coke and a cup of coffee. But I have a really healthy lunch for consumption at 2:30am!! LOL see what I mean? I'm totally screwed! LOL I guess I will be running around the parking lot again if it slows down.....crap.


----------



## toffee87

I just saw an advert for a fitness video by Claire Richards from Steps. I don't know if you've seen her pics before she lost FIVE stone, but she was a size 20!! I looked on youtube and it gives you an idea of what it's like. It looks good (providing you can stand the music hehe). I used to love steps, so it will bring back some memories from being a teen hehehe x

P.s I just got it off ebay for £4.49 inc P&P. I guess it's a copy, but I don't care


----------



## Timid

I'm doing well on the eating healthily thing (haven't had anything remotely naughty since 2009 began!) although I've only managed the cross-trainer once :(

This evening when I get home from the office, I'm going to give it another shot though...

An average day food diary for me (work day) looks like this:-

Breakfast
1 bottle juice (lemon or lime, sometimes orange)
Porridge (with a squish of honey)

Lunch
Covent Garden Soup - ( v low calorie content, and tasty! )
1 small Wholemeal Roll
either 1 yogurt or 1 small 90cal Chocolate Bar
sometimes an apple or some berries

Dinner
Stir Fry Vegetables or similar


I'm a qualified Chef, so generally I prefer to make something from scratch for Dinner because I know what's going into it, so when I make something like Steak & Vege, I know it's actually quite good for me :) I've really got into making casseroles - so easy and very good for you! Vege, Lamb or beef or chicken and a bit of water/stock - cook on low heat for 3-4 hours, yum yum!



So far, I've lost about 7lbs :D (yesss!)


----------



## jen1604

Let us know what that dvd of Claire Richards is like Jen?I saw her before and after pictures and she looks amazing now!
Timid,I love covent garden soups && it looks like your healthy eating is going great,well done!!
I did terribly at the weekend but Im back on track today xxx


----------



## lauraloo24

broody21 said:


> I just saw an advert for a fitness video by Claire Richards from Steps. I don't know if you've seen her pics before she lost FIVE stone, but she was a size 20!! I looked on youtube and it gives you an idea of what it's like. It looks good (providing you can stand the music hehe). I used to love steps, so it will bring back some memories from being a teen hehehe x
> 
> P.s I just got it off ebay for £4.49 inc P&P. I guess it's a copy, but I don't care

I've heard that DVD is good, and might get that. Gonna see how much time i'm left with after going to gym three times a week, then if i've got time for a DVD i'll get that one - let me know if its any good!


----------



## Drazic<3

I saw the DVD, but to me it looked like the bigger picture of her had been photoshopped? I could be well wrong though, let us know how it goes.

I have tried two of mine, the Bollywood dance and the bellydance workout. Didnt really hugely like either, quite tame but very complicated in places for people like me with no dance ability. I realised OH was watching me from the hallway and laughing yesterday! twat! 

I had some good news this morning though, ive been reading the new scales wrong dohh:) and im a little lighter than i thought! Been good to help spur me on. I though i had work today which would of been okay because there is no food there, but noone replied to my message!!

Good luck everyone, and keep going :hugs:


----------



## toffee87

I weighed myself yesterday and I'm heavier (pms fluid retention). 

If you watch the ad, she looks good! Not just the still picture :)


----------



## LeaArr

So, I had decided to weigh myself over the weekend. When I set up my ticker, I guessed my weight :rofl: I was pretty close for a guess. I was over about 2.5 lbs. I decided that I would weigh myself proper this morning, as it's my start date. It was exactly what I had put on my ticker to the pound. :rofl: So here I am, beginning. 
I was trying to figure out how to start off my livejournal posts. I have finally figured it out. Check it out later :)


----------



## haaza123

Hello,
I was meant to be starting my diet today. Was going really well till i went round my mums, she stuffed me with a huge tea. Now my dads coming around, he said that he's got something yummy and special for me. :munch:

Do you think i should start mine on Wednesday when you guys have your weigh in? But i'll start eating healthier from tommorow. What do you think girls?

xx


----------



## lauraloo24

I reckon don't worry too much about little setbacks. Like generally today I have been really good, had special K for brekkie, then cereal bar, apple, oatcakes with peanut butter and a weight watchers yog for lunch, and salmon with peas and carrots for dinner. all really healthy but i have also had 3 quality street chocs, a mince pie and a small slice of cake. But have done an hour at the gym. So i think all in all, a good day!!! If i'm a bit naughty i wont just think, as i have done in the past "oh stuff it i'll start tomorrow" and then pig out, i'll try to either counteract what i've done with some exercise or try to be good for the rest of the day.xx


----------



## haaza123

i've got into a bad habit of saying 'i'll start my diet proper tomorrow.' :dohh:


----------



## toffee87

TBH, I don't fully agree with diets. Ideally people would just eat mostly healthy, with treats here and there! So don't beat yourselves up, providing you have cut down on the bad stuff and are becoming active, then you're already helping your body anyway!


----------



## Drazic<3

Your all doing great. Don't beat yourselves up! :hugs:


----------



## toffee87

Sometimes it's best to take small steps, rather than jumping straight in!


----------



## eclipse

I did actually walk last night, and except for the caffeine, which I've had A LOT of today :rofl: (see my other posts, I'm like a crazy person!) I ate well today. Plus its busy as hell today so I haven't sat down until now....I'm working it! I'm so proud of you girls, you are kicking booty! :happydance: and we all will have our setbacks.....it is all good. :D


----------



## MoonMuffin

Hi, mind if I join this dieting thread? ^_^
I meant to start eating better on the 2nd (my parents have a big party on new years so I new I couldn't resist the yummy food and sweets) but my DH's father died on new years eve so that didn't happen. I'm starting tomorrow by replacing my usual carb only breakfast with a fruit smoothie made with frozen fruit like sliced peaches, mango chunks and blueberries, a fresh banana, vanilla soy milk and orange juice. The frozen fruit make it nice and cold and thick. I've made them before as a snack (though it's a bit heavy for just a snack). If I'm very hungry I'll make an egg too. That alone will shed pounds cause usually I'll just grab a bagel or something. I Just have to put a little more effort in making things and forego the convenience of take out.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hi guys,

Sorry i've been away for a few days dealing with some crap. But now i'm back :) and I've been doing really well food wise. After my crappy day with the chicken dippers i've done pretty well.

Monday: 
Breakfast- Bagel
Lunch- Small Baked potato with beans
Dinner- Wholemeal pasta with salmon and creme fraiche
Snacks: Mini pack of apricots 

Total Cals 1127

Also was walking around all day so must have walked the equivalent of miles!

Tues:
Breakfast- Poached egg on toast. Handful of Special K because i was still starving! (weight watchers bread is like cardboard :rofl:)
Lunch- Chicken in pitta with salad 
Dinner- Chicken breast and steamed veg

Kinda gave up counting calories yesterday and doing ww points instead. Exercise wise i went for a walk in the morning straight after breakfast and then was walking round shops all day.

Today:
Breakfast- WW Beans on wholemeal WW toast (3 points), Fruit squash, Options hot choc.

My Davina workout dvd arrived today so i'll be doing that later :happydance:

I'm gonna weigh myself on monday because it'll make it a whole week since i started :) 

Kinda skipped a few pages of the thread because not got time to read it all but it sounds like everyone is doing well. (Well done Katie on the 3lb loss :)) Looking forward to hear about the claire from steps dvd, might get it if it's good :) 

Apologies for the essay girls :blush: xxx


----------



## jen1604

Sounds like someone is doing well :) Let us know how the davina DVD goes xx


----------



## toffee87

I'm gonna do exercise in a bit! Aim to do 45 mins lol.


----------



## toffee87

I did 40 mins :D of the 5 step fat attack with claire from steps. I'm so unfit, so I did the warm up, one of the cardio ones and then the cool down! I'll warm upto doing the full 5 steps!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Woo, well done! 

Just finished doing Davina, my god her workout is insane! (Or perhaps i'm just super unfit) I managed to do the warm up, aerobics, abdominals and cool down which prob took around an hour. 

About to go and have a tonne of salad now. Starving! xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hey ladies
Have thought about it and decided i am going to start the special K Diet on monday, not going to be to strick as dont really need to loose much weight but would like to tone up a little and loose arounf 5lb maybe. 
Going to morrisons in a bit to get some special K as i am sure its on offer. Might get some smoothies too. Was thinking about getting a workout dvd- Strictly come dancing one?? not sure dont know anyone whos got it.
i still have loads of chocolate from christmas so getting rid of that by giving it my brothers! sorted! hehe

Oh and well done ladies your working so hard xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey 
I started yesterday. It okay i join?

Doing Special K 1.

Yesterday
Brekkie - cereal + tea no milk
Lunch- - cereal
Afternoon snack - mini breaks
Tea - baked potato + tuna&sweetcorn
Super - tea no milk & special K bar

Today
Brekkie - cereal + tea no milk
Morning snack - special k bar
Lunch - Cereal
Tea - chicken tikka masala
Super - will be cup of tea no milk

Been on the wii fit for around 30min to 1 hour a day. 
According to wii fit ive lost 5 lbs. :)


----------



## toffee87

Anyone can join at any time :) 


Welcome!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Anyone else done the Jordan one? I did that the other day and my legs still hurt!

Well, exactly 6 days in and ive lost 9lbs! im so so chuffed. I know part of that is just physically eating less and losing the water weight, but im still pleased. good start. WHEN my dress comes, i just hope its not loadsss too small. then i might cry. lol.


----------



## lauraloo24

Drazic thats great, you're doing so well! I've been to the gym the last three nights for an hour a time, but i dont feel that i have lost much weight at all as i havent been too good with the diet side of things. Am sure the extra exercise is helping though! I need to focus, problem is that there are still chocolates left over from xmas at work.xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

hun, toning up is just as important as losing weight when it comes to getting preggers. I need to do that too, plus muscle burns more calories than fat at rest, so in the long run its much better for you. keep it up, your doing amazingly


----------



## jen1604

Drazic<3 said:


> Well, exactly 6 days in and ive lost 9lbs! QUOTE]
> 
> Jesus,girlie,you were the worried one and youre doing the best-9lbs!!!!!Thats amazing!Xxx


----------



## lauraloo24

Drazic<3 said:


> hun, toning up is just as important as losing weight when it comes to getting preggers. I need to do that too, plus muscle burns more calories than fat at rest, so in the long run its much better for you. keep it up, your doing amazingly

Thanks! so what are you doing atm thats helped you lose the 9lbs? I know you've been doing your exercise DVD's but when it comes to eating, are you cutting out all naughty foods, or no snacking? Would love some tips! xx


----------



## Caroline

Wow Drazic thats fantastic. Well done you.
At this rate your dress will be too big


----------



## toffee87

woowweeee 6 pounds, that's almost half a stone!!!! that's great, well done you! 

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hi to everyone that's just joined in :)

Wow, well done katie :) And also thank you, because i was worried i was gonna end up straying today, have really wanted to eat crap. But now i've read that i'm determined to keep being good.

Okay my little update. Rest of yesterday i had:

Lunch- Chicken salad (was a little bit naughty and had a bit of feta but i have to get calcium from somewhere right?!)
Dinner- Spicy vegetable wraps and one square of dairy milk :blush: I was desperate for choc so just had one square instead of the whole bar.

Today:
Breakfast- Special K and semi skimmed milk

Not a clue what i'm gonna have for lunch.

Also, i did my davina workout yesterday but i'm mostly feeling okay. Not too achey...i know you're only meant to exercise every other day but do you think i'd be okay to do some today since i'm feeling okay? xx


----------



## jen1604

If youre feeling ok I'd maybe do half a workout?Athletes dont only work out every other day so I guess once youre used to it youd be able to work out every day.Maybe do half what you would normally do then if you still feel fine do the rest?Thats what I would do..I dont see how it can do any harm.If youre tired and achey tomorrow then just skip tomorrows workout?xx
(the only workout Ive been doing is eating soup and crackers) xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks hun, i think i might just do the warm up, and the abdominals section. Not the hardcore aerobics i did yesterday since that's the bit that made my calfs achey xx


----------



## jen1604

Good plan!Im waiting for my Carmen Electra Fit To Strip workout DVD to arrive!!x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

You'll have to let us know if it's any good. 

I'm really struggling today, I'm just really really hungry! xx


----------



## toffee87

Eaten well today! Weetabix, chicken sarnie, and gonna have something healthy for tea. Also did a quick 20 min work out!


----------



## bigbelly2

had shreddies for brekkie, havent had tonme for lunch as been soo busy, am about to do a chilli....yummy im hungry..gonna have melon and a banana for pudding...my sins allowance on slimming world is 15 so i may even have a curly wurly as they are only 6!

i weighed myself on monday and i had gained 6lb over the xmas period so my loss had gone from 22lbs to 16lbs...i weighed myself today naughtily and i have lost 3lbs so far this week so im back on track 19lbs lost...I WILL DO THIS!!

no i take that back WE WILL DO THIS!!

h x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Drazic<3 said:


> Well, exactly 6 days in and ive lost 9lbs!

Well done hun you are doing so well x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Woo, Thats what i love about SW and WW, that you can eat literally whatever you want as long as it doesn't go over your sins/points. I think it makes it easier to stick with the diet.

I had a fair bit for lunch today:
Small tin of Spaghetti on slice of WW bread
A pear(2 halves out of a tin, but they were in natural juice so okay i think)
2 Caramel Snack-a-Jacks

Snack: Tesco healthy living chicken noodle soup (49 cals, tastes alright but is essentially just like drinking a cup of chicken stock! Weird)

Dinner will be wholemeal pasta with tuna or a veggie omlette, (with no cheese:( lol)

xx
xx


----------



## Drazic<3

lauraloo24 said:


> Drazic<3 said:
> 
> 
> hun, toning up is just as important as losing weight when it comes to getting preggers. I need to do that too, plus muscle burns more calories than fat at rest, so in the long run its much better for you. keep it up, your doing amazingly
> 
> Thanks! so what are you doing atm thats helped you lose the 9lbs? I know you've been doing your exercise DVD's but when it comes to eating, are you cutting out all naughty foods, or no snacking? Would love some tips! xxClick to expand...

Thanks so much girls. Honestly, im as shocked as you are. lol. 
I think a great deal of it is the sheer amount i was eating before, and water weight, ect.. I have a habit of doing this, starting off really well and then plateauing really quickly :/ Fingers crossed it will keep coming off at this rate though! lol. Plus, i have a lot more to lose that most of you, so a deal of it will be my body saying 'thank goodness for that' :rofl:

Tips? Umm.. not having food at work has been great, eating that bit less has made me feel less guilty about being too tired to exercise. I suppose having the focus has really helps.
Plus.. Figit! tap your feet or move around. It all helps burn extra cals.
- tonnes of water. Well... try for 4 pints. Quite often your body gives hungry symptoms when you are really just thirsty.
- Try and go half an hour between eating things. Quite often you find that wait makes the hunger go away as you have digested what you have just eaten.

Eating wise, im filling up on Homemade veggie soups and large salads. Ohh, and quorn cottage pie at 170cals. Having Asda diet mousses for a treat at 47cals, and crackerbreads for a snack at 19cals each. ooo, and if your in crisis, try those skinny cow chocolate sticks, feel realllly naughty and only 80odd cals!

Though please, i know i have lost a freakish amount quickly, but it wont last. I would much rather lose steadily and progressively than going in drops and spits. lol.

keep going girls, your all doing amazing. We rule :happydance:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I just had a minor failure:

4 pringles and a low fat hobnob. I've been shaking really bad today and i think it's just a sheer lack of calories the last few days. Feel really weak. xx


----------



## Drazic<3

hunny thats not a failure. If you are shaking your body is telling you that you need to eat a little more. Dont be starving yourself hunny :hugs:


----------



## lauraloo24

katy said:


> I just had a minor failure:
> 
> 4 pringles and a low fat hobnob. I've been shaking really bad today and i think it's just a sheer lack of calories the last few days. Feel really weak. xx

Aww hun, thats not a failure - in fact sticking to 4 pringles is amazing, if i have one then i normally eat the whole tube! :rofl: In fact i think i read somewhere that theres something in them that makes them addictive - so quite literally "once you pop you CAN'T stop!" 

I bet you're doing a lot better than me, i still cant stop chowing down on chocolates & biscuits etc. On a positive note there are now no more chocolates or mince pies in the office left over from xmas. So no more temptation! xx


----------



## lauraloo24

Drazic<3 said:


> lauraloo24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drazic<3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much girls. Honestly, im as shocked as you are. lol.
> I think a great deal of it is the sheer amount i was eating before, and water weight, ect.. I have a habit of doing this, starting off really well and then plateauing really quickly :/ Fingers crossed it will keep coming off at this rate though! lol. Plus, i have a lot more to lose that most of you, so a deal of it will be my body saying 'thank goodness for that' :rofl:
> 
> Tips? Umm.. not having food at work has been great, eating that bit less has made me feel less guilty about being too tired to exercise. I suppose having the focus has really helps.
> Plus.. Figit! tap your feet or move around. It all helps burn extra cals.
> - tonnes of water. Well... try for 4 pints. Quite often your body gives hungry symptoms when you are really just thirsty.
> - Try and go half an hour between eating things. Quite often you find that wait makes the hunger go away as you have digested what you have just eaten.
> 
> Eating wise, im filling up on Homemade veggie soups and large salads. Ohh, and quorn cottage pie at 170cals. Having Asda diet mousses for a treat at 47cals, and crackerbreads for a snack at 19cals each. ooo, and if your in crisis, try those skinny cow chocolate sticks, feel realllly naughty and only 80odd cals!
> 
> Though please, i know i have lost a freakish amount quickly, but it wont last. I would much rather lose steadily and progressively than going in drops and spits. lol.
> 
> keep going girls, your all doing amazing. We rule :happydance:
> 
> Thanks - you're still an inspiration though. I feel so weak at times, i just cant seem to say no. If there are chocolates or biscuits around then i will eat them, its like i feel compelled to! The secret i guess is not to have them around, but problem is that people in my office have food like that around, and so does my OH! its so hard! :hissy: I just need my mouth sewing up or something. I'm gonna try drinking loads of water to see if i can fool my body, and also keep busy - i think the thing with me is that if i'm bored i will eat....xxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## toffee87

I just realised how many cookies I haven't eaten hehe. I honestly have 2-3 cookies per shift (10-15). I've had one this week....

They are 200 calories each..so I've cut down on 200-600 each day over 5 days!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Today ive had
Brekkie-Cereal+no milk tea
Lunch-Cereal
Tea-Tuna+sweetcorn+peppers+mayo pasta tub from morrisons
Super- mini breaks +no milk tea 

:)

my bmi dropped abit more


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks girls. After reading that I figured that over all today i haven't had anything more than normal RDA, prob no more than 2000cals. I think i have a habit of getting a bit obssessive once i start a diet and think i can never eat anything unhealthy. I guess having the normal amount of cals one day a week won't do any harm xx


----------



## MoonMuffin

I feel great about what I ate today!

breakfast - fruit smoothie (frozen peach slices, frozen mango chunks, some blueberries and a fresh banana with oj and soy milk and vitamin powder. It's so yummy but healthy and filling.)
lunch - split a lean cuisine and a packet of microwave steamed veggies with hubby 
dinner - shared and order of chicken and broccoli and rice with hubby, then there was some rice pudding out when we got home so had a little of that. 

Just having a fruit smoothie alone instead of a bagel every day is going to make a big difference.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Okay, so today i've not had much yet food wise. But i did weigh myself this morning and....11st7! I was 12st on Sun/Mon so i've lost half a stone :) :happydance: :headspin: xx


----------



## MoonMuffin

katy said:


> Okay, so today i've not had much yet food wise. But i did weigh myself this morning and....11st7! I was 12st on Sun/Mon so i've lost half a stone :) :happydance: :headspin: xx

Congrats! That's great!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

will eating 2 sausages that are 245 cals put the lbs back on me??


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Doubt it hun, losing weight is all about moderation as i was told last night :) xx

Edited to tell an amusing story. Last night i had a super strong urge for a slice of the apple pie in the fridge. I had a small ish slice and after i put the 1st spoonful into my mouth my mum told me it needed to be cooked. It kinda put me right off and ended up not eating any in the end. :rofl: :blush: xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Amazing weight loss everyone.

Katy, i really know what you mean about getting obsessive. If you feel its getting too much, PM me, please :hugs:

Well, my dress comes today and shock of shocks it actually fits me! its supposed to be a 14-12, but im a 16 anyday. Its a little elasticated in the back, and thats maxed out of losing would make it look better. Well pleased though, much easier to get it taken in than let out!

Lost 11lbs now, though really not doing enough exercise. Far too lazy, but ive been feeling ill the last few days.


----------



## MoonMuffin

I was having a major sweet tooth today, so instead of being naughty I had a cup of hot cocoa (100cal) with 2 tbls wipped cream (15cal) and I had it as a snack instead of an extra, really curbed my sweet tooth and my hunger.


----------



## Drazic<3

ugh. i had chocolate and crisps tonight.
Was feeling down, and just got overtaken.
:cry:

Really dont want to have put on weight tomorrow
:cry:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Brekkie - 2 slices of wholemeal bread 2 cups of tea
Lunch - Cereal
Afternoon snack - SK bar
Tea - Sausage & mash


----------



## MoonMuffin

Drazic<3 said:


> ugh. i had chocolate and crisps tonight.
> Was feeling down, and just got overtaken.
> :cry:
> 
> Really dont want to have put on weight tomorrow
> :cry:

Aw don't worry, just because you eat "badly" one day doesn't mean it'll mess you up, if you gained weight just from that it'll come off easy! :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

Just incase anyone was wondering why I havent been making much of an input on this thread its because Ive been doing so badly.ive had a massively stressful week and put on 3/4lbs.Hopefully next week will be better.Well done to you girlies though who are doing well.xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

hey Jen, dont feel bad hun :hugs:
If you wannt chat about the crappy week, please PM me 

Well. I made a big mistake yesterday. I slipped up and reverted to old ways. I dont want to admit it but i did. I am feeling really ashamed with myself today :(


----------



## jen1604

Drazic<3 said:


> Well. I made a big mistake yesterday. I slipped up and reverted to old ways. I dont want to admit it but i did. I am feeling really ashamed with myself today :(

:hugs: I hope youre doing better today. Keeping on track is hard sometimes,just dont let other things take over.PM me if you need anything xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Timid

I had a bad day yesterday too. Team lunch at the office - being the only girl in my team, the boys voted for Pizza Express. Being a little fussy about how I have salads, I ended up having a pizza. 

On top of that, I went out last night, and when we got home as we didn't end up going to what we wanted to, I was a bit annoyed and depressed, so I had a chocolate cookie. 

I started today with a chocolate cookie too :( Still annoyed about last night!

Such as life, I'm still going good. Noticed this morning in the mirror that I look slimmer, so must weigh myself before bed tonight.


x


----------



## Drazic<3

Dont worry hun, nice one of feeling and looking slimmer. You have to have days off too, or it gets too much :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

Drazic<3 said:


> You have to have days off too, or it gets too much :hugs:

Definitely.How are you doing today hon?Im loving your wedding countdown ticker by the way xx


----------



## Drazic<3

thanks hunny :hugs: i cant beleive its so soon! scarrry! Going to get out notice on friday, then it really will be scary. lol

Doing better today, needed something naughty so i had a sugary tea. yumm! Havent got off my butt all day other than finding the stuff ID for friday, so i really need to get going! got this horrible cold thats going round :( How are you hunny? x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Drazic<3 said:


> thanks hunny :hugs: i cant beleive its so soon! scarrry! Going to get out notice on friday, then it really will be scary. lol
> 
> Doing better today, needed something naughty so i had a sugary tea. yumm! Havent got off my butt all day other than finding the stuff ID for friday, so i really need to get going! got this horrible cold thats going round :( How are you hunny? x

Glad you're feeling better today. :hugs: for yesterday. 

I'm about to be really naughty...had fruit for breakfast and veg soup for lunch. But i've spent all day moving boxes/furniture around and putting beds together etc with OH moving his stuff in so i'm having an indian takeaway for dinner. Tut tut i know, though i am going to be as good as possible (only having half a portion). To be fair, i think i've done okay this week so not that bothered. Plus my scales are broken so they won't be able to tell me how naughty i've been :rofl: I also am well aware that 7lbs a week isn't exactly a sustainable rate so a few pounds going back on won't hurt. 

Also just wanted to add for those of you who weigh yourself everyday....it's not recommended as weight can fluctuate naturally day to day anyway. Once a week at the same time is much better and more accurate. xx


----------



## Drazic<3

yeah, i need to start doing that. once a day is too obsessive anyway. lol. x


----------



## Drazic<3

got the first yukky stone off! yayayaya!!!
:happydance:

I know i wont keep losing at this rate, but im enjoying this whilst it lasts :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Drazic<3 said:


> got the first yukky stone off! yayayaya!!!
> :happydance:
> 
> I know i wont keep losing at this rate, but im enjoying this whilst it lasts :D

Woo well done :happydance: try and stick to weighing yourself once a week if you can :)

I felt so guilty about my takeaway last night i couldn't even eat most of it. And then ended up doing an hours workout to make myself feel better. So now i'm trying to work out if i'm allowed to work out today as well because it's meant to only be every other day. xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Probably best to leave it for today hunny, you dont want to hurt yourself or pull a muscle. Dont worry about the take away, its good to eat more some days than others, keeps your metabolism kicking.

I know i need to change my weighting habits, im just an instant results kind of girl. :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Fair enough, i can't really talk anyway because i weighed myself before i should have done :blush: Ah well. Got another day of lifting and moving ahead of me so that'll hopefully help my arms xx


----------



## Drazic<3

good luck today, ive got nothing planned so i need to get something to do or ill sit on my butt and eat all day.


----------



## toffee87

I have to admit the last few days I've been awful, pretty much eating what I want :( but i'm exercising atleast!


----------



## Caroline

Weighed in this morning & lost 2.5lb so I'm really pleased, not got exercising yet, just eating more healthy & less.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Well done caroline :) 

I've been a bit naughty today, had a WW pudding and more mash with my dinner than i should have. But ah well. xx


----------



## Caroline

I shopped after work yesterday, so got Asda pizza for tea, so that was my treat for the week.

I was sooo good too, only had 1/3.

Today we all had pork chops for tea kids & OH had waffles & pastawith sauce, but I was good again & had roasted veg from asda.

I soo need to get more organised to exercise, although I am running up & down the stairs @ work about 10x a day.

Katy, I little treat (ie but of extra mash) is ok. When I did rosemary connaly yrs ago, in your daily allowance, you could allocate 150 or 250 cals a day to a treat (ie something with more than 4g of fat per 100g).

I'm trying not to calorie count/ resort to special K & this week hopefully showed me that I can avoid it, will have to see how it goes.

AF due next week so it will be tough as I always get the munchies.

Have also resisted getting weighed & limited myself to weigh in Sun am only.

Good luck for the next week girls & remember a little every so often will do no harm.


----------



## toffee87

For the last 3 days I've been bad, ah well. Monday's a new day


----------



## haaza123

Hello

My dieting (healthier eating) didnt go off to a good start. Been feeling really down and sorry for myself all last week. I've comfort eated to extremes. But im determined to start tommorrow. Im starting my diet off by using slimfast milkshakes for 2 weeks. Got three flavours- vanilla, strawberry and chocolate.

After two weeks im going to start eating healthy.

My exercise is going to be the Wii fit and i've got a couple of bollywood aerobics dvd which i've never opened to try. Gotta dig those two dvd's out.

Been checking how you guys have been doing and you've all been doing great.

Wish me luck
xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Good luck Haaza :) 

My week is going to be so tough this week, is mine and OH's aniversary on Sun and we're going away for the weekend on friday. He has lots of meals out planned for the weekend so I'm probably going to end up eating loads of rubbish. I guess it'll still be better than i was before though because i'm gonna be exercising through the week, which is more than i used to. xx


----------



## jen1604

Ooh a weekend away,how exciting!Where are you going?x


----------



## haaza123

katy said:


> Good luck Haaza :)
> 
> My week is going to be so tough this week, is mine and OH's aniversary on Sun and we're going away for the weekend on friday. He has lots of meals out planned for the weekend so I'm probably going to end up eating loads of rubbish. I guess it'll still be better than i was before though because i'm gonna be exercising through the week, which is more than i used to. xx

Its mine and DH's 2nd year wedding anniversary on saturday, not quite sure what he's got planned. Hope he's planned something special like your oh has.
xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

well done on the loss girls!
Ive eaten too much today, but im hungover (i knowww. im rubbish) but spent ages trawling round the shops looking at suits, so thats not toooo bad!!


----------



## haaza123

I've done ok today had:
Breakfast: Slimfast shake.
Snack: Pear.
Lunch: Slimfast shake.
Snack: Weightwatchers yogurt.

Was a bit naughty had a small chocolate sundae, a couple of celebrations and a bit of cheese. I couldnt stop my cravings. Going to have something healthy for tea.

Exercise was lotsof walking and housework.

xx


----------



## lauraloo24

haaza123 said:


> I've done ok today had:
> Breakfast: Slimfast shake.
> Snack: Pear.
> Lunch: Slimfast shake.
> Snack: Weightwatchers yogurt.
> 
> Was a bit naughty had a small chocolate sundae, a couple of celebrations and a bit of cheese. I couldnt stop my cravings. Going to have something healthy for tea.
> 
> Exercise was lotsof walking and housework.
> 
> xx

Thats really good! You're very restrained to only stop at a couple of celebrations!

I wasnt too bad yesterday, much better than at the weekend. Apple for breakfast, cereal bar mid morning, slim a soup and rice crackers for lunch with a weight watchers yoghurt and peri peri chicken breast with peas and carrots for dinner. Plus 45 minutes at the gym. Altho i will be honest, i also had two maryland cookies, two chocolate coins and two white chocolate snowmen..!! And i think two slices of marmite toast might have snuck in there as well! :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

jen1604 said:


> Ooh a weekend away,how exciting!Where are you going?x

Going to London :D Can't wait. Making him an amazing present too, well in my opinion. Doing him a scrap book, done 4 pages so far and it's taken me about 3 hours! 

Diet wise i'm being bad this week, yesterday i had a chicken tikka wrap for lunch with a couple of chips (i was out) and then pasta bake for dinner. Oh and a skinny muffin from starbucks.

Today i've had healthy(ish) homemade salmon fishcakes. And some fruit. xx


----------



## jen1604

Ohhh my god salmon fishcakes.Yummy yummy I absolutely love salmon.
I love London.I used to go more when we lived in Wiltshire but now we live in Plymouth so we never go there because it takes about a million hours.
Im so hungry for salmon fishcakes now.Dont worry about yesterday,everyone has off days xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks, i think it's because it's the 2nd week as well, it's not a novelty anymore so it's turning into a chore. Lol. 

Yeah i never ever go to london, i've been about twice. But it's quite far from me, about 3 or 4 hours. 

The salmon fishcakes i made were pretty healthy. Used up the leftover mash (no butter or milk) from sunday's roast, mixed in half a tin of red salmon, one egg to bind and then coated in a tiny bit of plain flour and dry fried them :) xxx


----------



## haaza123

katy said:


> Thanks, i think it's because it's the 2nd week as well, it's not a novelty anymore so it's turning into a chore. Lol.
> 
> Yeah i never ever go to london, i've been about twice. But it's quite far from me, about 3 or 4 hours.
> 
> The salmon fishcakes i made were pretty healthy. Used up the leftover mash (no butter or milk) from sunday's roast, mixed in half a tin of red salmon, one egg to bind and then coated in a tiny bit of plain flour and dry fried them :) xxx

Sound delicious, going to have to try it out. I know how to make fish cakes but the asian not so good for you way.
xx


----------



## haaza123

I havent done so well today. Really didnt fancy slimfast milkshake, so told myself that i would eat healthy but then i didnt.

Breakfast: Slice of toast and mug of tea (wholemeal toast).
Lunch: Chicken burger, chips and salad (my friends went out for lunch and asked me to join them). 
Tea: Tuna pasta bake (made the healthy way).

In the evening i munched on galaxy chocolate and packet of crisps.

xx


----------



## Drazic<3

i havent had a great day either, my plateau is catching up with me, had a massive row with the other half and uni is shite. tucking in to another sugaryyyy tea. sweet ambrosia. lol


----------



## toffee87

I did 30 mins exercise again today, and didn't feel as knackered so I'll do longer next time


----------



## MummyToAmberx

my weight loss has come to a stop, due came on my period on friday :(
Yesterday i had
my 2 bowls of cereal and lasgane and chips for tea. 
today
1 bowl of cereal, tea few chocos, piece of toast for dinner, i dont know what have for tea.


----------



## Drazic<3

i havent been working out, not being lazy but back at uni and work and there simply isnt enough hours in the day. Ive hit the big P, from all that weight loss i havent lost a lb in 4 days. WELL annoying. I should work out more, than would help stop it.


----------



## toffee87

I'm just doing 30 minutes every other day!


----------



## haaza123

I suppose everybody has their off days.

I done ok today.

Breakfast: cornflakes.
Snack: weightwatchers yogurt.
Lunch: tuna in a tortilla roll.
Snack: pear and orange.

Did munch on a packet of crisps and had one roses chocolate.

Tea's not going to be great as my brothers coming round and feeling really tired to make anything healthy. So it going to hav to be pizza and chips with beans.

My workout has been walking lots again. Broody i envy you exercising lots. I've been knackered when i come home from work. Need my motivation back that i had about four months ago when i lost two stones.
xx
xx


----------



## toffee87

Luckily I'm only working part time (I do want full time hours though) so I do have the time.


----------



## haaza123

how do you get those blinkies?


----------



## Drazic<3

If your looking for the slim off blinkies, the link is on the first page of this thread :)


----------



## lauraloo24

Keep it up girls! I have been going to the gym, three times last week, twice this week so far I will probably go again on Friday - been struggling with the diet side of things, i have such a big appetite but the exercise must be doing some good. xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Nice one Lauraloo, whatever happens your defo getting healtier. I got a day off the 4-day plateau today and ive lost another lb! Slow progress, but getting there.

thank goodness i dont have a wedding to slim for :dohh:

On the plus side, my BMI is now only 'overweight' not 'obese'. Man i cried when i saw the words obese. Right, im chubby, but to me obese is those americans they have to knock walls out for. MIGHT post a picture on my LJ tonight from me (looking rough with no make up >.<) the day before i started and then a photo today. Might.


----------



## princess_x0

Heya everyone sorry I haven't been on in ages, please don't even ask me about diets. I promise I will start asap!!
Had alot on recently, passed my driving theory last week and now have my test coming in less than three weeks! Been ill and my friend had a miscarriage so I have been with her alot. Hope everyone is ok?
xxx


----------



## toffee87

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend :(


----------



## princess_x0

It's ok, she was doing cocaine so she bought it on herself really.


----------



## toffee87

OMG, that's awful. Is she addicted?


----------



## Mynx

Hey girls.. sorry I havent been posted for a while.. things have been a little chaotic! 
I didnt do so well with my first week as AF was visiting so I gave in to the temptation of cherry coke and chocolate (OMG I have discovered that Lindor - the ones in the red box - are the most delicious thing ever!) but this week there have been NO fizzy drinks at all! I've been drinking plenty of water and limiting myself to 2 cups of tea a day. At work I'm on my feet walking for 8 hours a day so I've sped up my walking to burn off more calories (well, that's the theory!) and it seems to be working! 

My calorie intake is probably horribly high, but I dont count the calories and I need the energy to do the amount of walking that I do! 
Today for example

Breakfast (4.30am!!) - 2 slices of toast and a cup of sweet tea 
Lunch (10am) - Ham and dairylea on white bread, salt and vinegar Pom Bear crisps and a Muller crunch corner 
Snack (3pm) - Bowl of cornflakes when I got home from work
Dinner (5.30pm) - Macaroni Cheese
Snack (8.30pm) Sweet tea with 2 choc chip cookies :D

Very very naughty I know but you'll notice that there's no fizzy stuff in there! I can usually drink 2 litres of coke or cherry coke a day so cutting it out completly is a big deal for me lol! Also, I used to eat fry ups at work every day on my lunch break but now I save the fried stuff for the weekend when I treat myself to a bacon buttie ;) 

Exercise - 8 hours of walking and shifting stuff at work - I took a stepometer thingy in to work last week and it reckons I do around 20,000 steps a day! Oh and a major freak out dance session to some loud music while doing the housework this afternoon :) 

And girls.. a little of what you fancy does you good. Moderation is the key cos if you cut out stuff you love, then you'll just crave it more and more and feel guilty when you have it. 
Good luck to you all! :hugs:


----------



## princess_x0

Nah she ain't addicted, she does drugs every now and then. I'm pretty angry at her though. She told everyone she was pregnant and keeping it then she goes and snorts coke.


----------



## toffee87

I would be annoyed too, it's no way to act when pregnant.


----------



## princess_x0

Yeah then she's all like 'it's well painful isn't it?' to me. Like I've one before..
She thinks coz I had a temination it's exactly the same. Blaahh.
Anywho I've totally hijacked this thread sorry girlies! xxx


----------



## toffee87

Feel free to PM me if you need to chat x


----------



## Drazic<3

wow, sorry to hear about you situation princess. I really dont know what to say, but same as broody, if you need a friend, give us a PM :hugs:

I actually had a pretty bad day yesterday diet wise, loads more calories.... and i lost a lb! I actually dont understand my body at all. :dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Is this true, you shouldnt eat after 7pm??

What i got told off lass who goes to weight watchers.

My weight is still the same even though im hardly hungry latelty, i think its down to starting the pill now lol

Yesterday i had, bowl of cereal tea biscuit 2 tuna sandwiches on whole meal bread for lunch and SK bar for tea and couple of cups of tea.
Today, tea and some danish biscuits, lunch think might have 1 tuna sandwich as im hoping for a take away today lol


----------



## toffee87

I've not been going over the RDA of calories, but not eating well still. Not awfully, but could be better. I'm gonna exercise again today though!


----------



## Drazic<3

Well, me and elliot went to give notice of our marriage today so we went out of a celebratory meal, considering we went out, i think i did okay...
- Greek salad with feta and olives (though i asked for without olive oil)
- 2 pitta breads
- 1/2 roll
- glass of champagne (HOW MUCH does that stuff cost?!?!)
- glass of white wine.

I only had a yogurt the rest of today, and we walked round for ages... so i guess thats not too bad? done 100 sit ups too.


----------



## Drazic<3

Well, i actually lost weight, but because i filled out my ticker wrong yesterday im now pulling even. :rofl:


----------



## mark N nikki

hi every1 i joined weightwatches last april after trying every diet i could!
i did nto lost anything on the diets that stayed off i just put it straight back on!
i joined weightwatchers and lost 7lb in my 1st week!

iv now lost 2 and a half stone since april! im now 1 and a half stone from my goal weight and id recoment going tot he mettings registraton is freeu only have to pay for the meeting or can join with a monthly pass (which is cheaper) and well worth it th esupport of the leader especially mine is outstanding def 5 star! the ladies and gens who go are also very supoortive and we helo each other with on the weight loss journey BUT i will say this.... YOU NEED TO ATTEND meetings a u have 70 odd % more change of loosing the weight and keping it off once u hit goal weight u become a gold memebrr and u dont have to pay for the meetings anymore!!! which is fab unliek every other diet on the market that dumos u once u lost it only to find u put it all back on! u will be dong weightwatchers for the rest of ur life as its not a diets its a way of life really!

hope this helps u all!


----------



## jen1604

katy said:


> Thanks, i think it's because it's the 2nd week as well, it's not a novelty anymore so it's turning into a chore. Lol.
> 
> Yeah i never ever go to london, i've been about twice. But it's quite far from me, about 3 or 4 hours.
> 
> The salmon fishcakes i made were pretty healthy. Used up the leftover mash (no butter or milk) from sunday's roast, mixed in half a tin of red salmon, one egg to bind and then coated in a tiny bit of plain flour and dry fried them :) xxx

I am so going to make these this week.Unfortunately my OH hates fish but he'll have to deal with it. :rofl:
So I got my Carmen Electra exercise DVD and I did half of it before my little miss started depending attention and its actually really good!
I'm doing good so far today but last night I did go to Pizza Hut so that wasnt quite as good...Well done on all you girlies who are managing to stick to this better than I am xx


----------



## Drazic<3

ohhh pizza. i have had a pizza craving allll day. I would give in but ive done so little exercise with the uni work pilling up, just sit on my butt allllll day. lol


----------



## jen1604

MMMM.Maybe you could have like wholemeal bread with tomato puree and the tiniest bit of melted cheese on if you have it?It would be a tiny bit like pizza.Pizza and pasta get me EVERY time,I just cant resist them x


----------



## Drazic<3

Ummm.. that sounds pretty good actually, i might nip down asda and grab some cheese :D
Im trying to keep my cal count pretty low whilst im just hanging around the house, im not doing anything to burn them off. lol


----------



## Timid

I have lost about a stone now, although have had a day off this weekend and fear that it's not quite nearly a stone anymore, so I am not going to weigh myself till later in the week once I'm back on the porridge>soup>light dinner combos again!

:)


----------



## haaza123

Im stuffed!! Been eating loads since Friday. Was my wedding anniversary yesterday bt we started to celebrate from Friday. Back to healthy eating tommorrow.

Fancy pizza right now!!
xxx


----------



## waiting4third

Hi ladies.....is it too late to join in on this thread? I am WTT...probably until July...and should lose as close to 30lbs as possible before then! :dohh:


----------



## Drazic<3

Well Done!! A stone? Nice one timid!!

Hazaa, happy wedding anniversary!! Hope you had an amazing time! Dont worry about falling down a little, you deserve it :)

Waiting4third, of course you can join. There are some links and bits on the first page which may be helpful. Anything you need, just ask. and good luck! :hugs:

As for myself, i was doing uni work again today so i still havent done a decent exercise vid. Just trying to do some sit ups and stretches and stuff everyday. No Jordan though!


----------



## toffee87

I don't think I've lost anything. However, I am on anti-depressants and that's partly why I put on weight. So it will take some work. I've been much better, exercising every other day! Going to jog tomorrow with my bf!


----------



## Drazic<3

ugh. eaten loads tonight. feeling very down :(


----------



## eclipse

Hi guys! I've been awol for awhile, my husband's grandfather died. My dieting is unknown...hang on, will go weigh in....eh, holding steady or a little down, but I am due for AF so I won't beat myself up too much. Plus the crazy stress. Hey Drazic, grats on the crazy weightloss, we all have off days, be proud of yourself and don't give up! :D I will probably try to walk tonight with my coworker, we try to get in a few laps between patients as we can. I've been cutting down portion size a bit and trying to make better choices, but the caffeine intake is still pretty bad when I am working. I'm so proud of all of you! :D :D It is a journey, not necessarily a destination. :D


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks sweety. Im so glad to see that your back. Please dont struggled alone if you are, im only a message away :hugs:

Still plateau, not up by not down. Mehmehmeh.


----------



## toffee87

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Drazic<3

Im STILL not losing any weight. I think my scale/body is broken. lol. im stuck!


----------



## eclipse

I got nothing. I had a very healthy dinner/breakfast (LOL) but then the evil witch made me buy fudge stripe cookies!!! That darn Aunt Flo!!! :rofl: She made me eat them too! :rofl: Actually, I've been relatively good overall, but haven't weighed myself today either.....and not going to! I'm on strike! 
.....wow, I'm really inspiring today, aren't I? :rofl::dohh:


----------



## toffee87

I'm finding it very hard to lose weight cause of my medication. Grr!


----------



## Drazic<3

Yeah, im on AD's too and its making it really difficult. 
Ive cracked out the big guns now, diet pills. I said i wouldnt take them again but fingers crossed with will push me out of this plateau. I lost a lb yesterday for the first time in a week, so im hoping there kicking in!


----------



## toffee87

which ones are you on? I'm on citalopram! xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

ooo, i used to be on that. Now im on Mitazapine. its lameee.


----------



## toffee87

oh dear, how come? I'm happy on mine. I went upto 60mg's (the max) and I'm on 20mg's now. In april I'll go down to 10 and stay on that for as long as i feel necessary. I don't want to completely come off them, but I did want to get back to the original dose!


----------



## Drazic<3

Just didnt work with me. Ive been on all different ones tbh, had 'issues' over the years though. lol. Im really trying to get them down though, i want to get rid of them.


----------



## eclipse

my bc pills seem like they are making it really difficult for me to lose weight these days. Plus I've been really really tired this week. Sort of bizarre. Today I almost ran off the road driving home from work:shock: I've used stacker 2 and hydroxycut in the past. Stacker 2 worked, but it one level below speed and jacks me up so much I can't sleep. My husband gets worried when I go on the diet pills because I'm not too good at behaving myself and just stopping there. *cough* But my metabolism is shot right now, I gotta think of something. Good luck to all of you. :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

I didnt like citalopram either,just never quite got on with it.
Drazic,you be careful with those diet pills ok?Just go easy on them x


----------



## toffee87

It's surprising how many people have had depression! I know it's common, but still. Jen, were you on meds when prego? I'm hoping i'll be fine by then, but you never know. I don't want a relapse!


----------



## jen1604

No I wasnt hon.Theres a lot of research that links anti depressants with heart failure and also lung disease in babies.Some people still decide that they need to take them but for me I just thought thats too much of a massive risk to take. 
Theres a lot of info here -https://https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/antidepressants/DN00007
Hope that link works.I saw a pregnancy psychologist though who was excellent and she had special qualifications in dealing with pregnant ladies xxxxx


----------



## toffee87

Aww cool, thanks :)

It's gonna be 2 years away til we TTC anyway. So I I'm hoping to be off them by then really. Should come off around September I think. I would come off for TTC, I wouldn't want to risk it either!


----------



## chaznchipz

Hey
Sorry to invade the thread but I am also in Citalopram (started 2 weeks ago) and been having crazy side effects! Making me really hungry too :(


----------



## toffee87

Hey, PM me if you want any advice/to rant :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Im trying to cut down on my meds for that very reason. Sorry to make light, but arnt we a happy bunch? :rofl:

Broody - ill PM you in a sec sweets.

Jen - You are so lovely, thank you. Im only taking the 2 a day though and i wont increase them. Much to the dispointment of Holland and Barratts, i wont be going through my usual 3 bottles a month!!!

Actually, i havent taken my ADs in a few days, and im finally feeling a little more normal. Really struggling to sleep though, which is the majority of my problem, hence the sedative based ADs. Thats why Citalopram didnt work for me really, or the 5 others ive been on over the years >.<


----------



## Drazic<3

OHHHH, ive hit the 20lb mark!!! Im so chuffed :D :D
I know it wont last forever, and im only losing so quick because im overweight, but woooo! :happydance:


----------



## toffee87

Think positive :)


Well done!!

I got some running trainers off ebay, and they arrived today :) Brand new from a shop on there for £35 (nike). They can be a fortune! Got a dodgy knee so I really need them hehe.


----------



## jen1604

Drazic<3 said:


> Im trying to cut down on my meds for that very reason. Sorry to make light, but arnt we a happy bunch? :rofl:

I know!!I thought this!
Well done honey on the 20lb mark,thats incredible.
Ive lost about 3lbs which is pretty crappy.But Im doing lots more exercise and feeling tons more toned so Im not that worried about the number on the scales xxxxxx


----------



## toffee87

Lol we are a happy bunch indeed!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much for the messages guys. Im pretty shocked tbh to lose it so quick, but you have to remember, im overweight, so not eating 50 doughnuts an hour was always going to help :rofl:

Nice on on the loss jen :D


----------



## jen1604

Oh my gosh I so wish I could eat 50 doughnuts an hour.Mini doughnuts with chocolate sauce.xx


----------



## Timid

20 pounds is loads!!! I've lost about a stone, and people are already noticing.

Maybe post before & after pics?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Well, sorry i've not been around much. Completely gave up on the diet this week, will start again on monday though xx


----------



## Drazic<3

I did take a before pic, but i was hungover and i had no made up on, it truely is awful. Ill try and find a more normal photo of me before first :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Hey girls... those of you who are concerned that you may not have lost alot of weight, if you're doing more exercise you have to bear in mind that muscle weighs more than fat...well it's what convinces me to carry on with all this lol!!! 

I think it's why my weight kinda stabalised for a while and now it seems to be going again, slowly but surely!! 
I have to admit that I've been a little naughty.. I had fish and chips from the chippy last night altho I didnt eat it all cos I felt like I was comin down with something so I wasnt all that hungry. But today at work I treated myself to a fry up.. havent had one for a couple of weeks so I dont feel bad, and I've managed to lose another 2lbs this week :)

Oh and yay to all the girls in this thread so far.. WE CAN DO IT!!! Just dont beat yourself up if you have a lapse day or week! :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Well done for losing Mynx :happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

Grrr. Struggling today. Mondo hormonal junk food cravings.


----------



## jen1604

:hugs: come on hon,you can do it!Look how well youre doing so far.
but,also dont beat yourself up if you have a little slip now and then.Everyone needs a treat sometimes.Why not treat yourself to one of those yummy Skinny Cow ice creams?x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

half stone gone some tops fit me now woo


----------



## Mynx

Drazic<3 said:


> Well done for losing Mynx :happydance:

Thanks hun :) And well done to you too! :hugs:

I'm also hormonal at the moment and water retention isnt going to do my weight any favours at the moment, so I wont even be trying to lose any this week or weighing myself!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks Jen, i would do but the OH ate my last one. GRRR. :rofl:

Im just eating a salad. yummm. not. 

Thanks Myxn :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Katie you've lost loads since i last looked at your ticker :) well done! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks sweets, its pretty much stopped though now. lol
How are you? Havent seen you in a while :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm okay, just being driven demented by my lack of period...is all in my journal. Don't wanna clog up in here xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Ill come see now :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Anyone else still doing this?
23lbs lost :happydance:


----------



## jen1604

Me!I am!Doing nowhere near as well as you though hon x


----------



## Drazic<3

But your slim anyway, i seen the proof! You cant hide from me!
:rofl:

Suppose we better think about doing another one. Shall i start a new thread, or just change the title?


----------



## jen1604

New thread!!Woop.Im not that slim,I still weigh a stone more than I did before I had Ophelia.xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Yeah, but im enormous and i havent had a baby >.<

Coolies, ill start a new thread tomorrow :D


----------



## jen1604

You are not enormous!And you look amazing,honestly,I love your edgy rocky style.Im always trying to do that look when I go to gigs and stuff cuz I LOVE it and I end up looking like an idiot going out for halloween and you just look fab :( xx 
Im going to get my hair cut now.xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, you are so lovely :hugs:
Your beautiful, and i bet you don't look like a halloweenie! 
Have you got your gig tonight? Make sure you get piccies :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

woo i lost another pound lol!


----------



## Drazic<3

Nice one!
Me too :D
:happydance:


----------



## Pinkgirl

Well done girlies xx


----------

